# Rochester MN ?



## Rolemancer (Sep 24, 2004)

Player seeking a group of adults to roleplay with.

Any system is fine by me.


----------



## Teneb (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Rolemancer,
The group I play with is full, but we could probably get you in touch with some other folks who play.  Everyone I play with works at IBM; I'm the lone Mayo holdout   
Fire me an email and I'll see what I can do:
tenebnonahs at hotmail


----------



## Rolemancer (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for answering and helping me out.  Email sent.


----------



## Kalendraf (Sep 29, 2004)

I DM the weekly group that Teneb is in along with another monthly group.  Unfortunately both of those games are full.  I shot a note over to Teneb with some info which he can forward to  you.

If you're new to Rochester, our main gaming store is Jimmy Jam's near silver lake.  It's primarily a comic store, but they have a selection of 3e/3.5 D&D material along with other gaming stuff.  They play regular games there including D&D minis.  Though it's not always the best route, you may be able to find some other gamers there who are looking for a group.

Otherwise, by networking and asking around, you should be able to find some prospective players and a DM.


----------



## Rolemancer (Sep 30, 2004)

Ok, thanks for answering here.  If anything opens up please let me know...

templar_sanctum at hotmail dot com


----------

